
Should you pick Y Combinator or the Launch Incubator? - doppp
http://calacanis.com/2015/03/17/should-you-pick-ycombinator-or-the-launch-incubator-the-shocking-answer/
======
smt88
He buried the lede, but this is a pretty hardcore attack on Y-Combinator. He
basically calls it bullshit, which I've never seen a counterargument for ($0
public market cap is pretty telling).

I don't know about incubators in general, but the mentality of targeting
incubators or funding and thinking of those things as success is absolutely
toxic. It results in many more dead companies than living ones.

